# Male Halfmoon Doubletail Betta



## Deadpool (Mar 21, 2011)

So, I saw one of these at Petco today and I'd really like to have one. Does anybody know of where I can order them online?

They look really amazing.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Aquabid.com
They have their own category there.


----------



## Luliyuhrouwn (Feb 11, 2011)

Or just buy it at petco? I mean if you were really drawn to that fish, go get it. I got my halfmoon doubletail at petco and he's gorgeous. If you were just intrigued by the finnage, definately check them out on aquabid.


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

Buy him at Petco!! No shipping charges and less stress on the betta. He sounds beautiful!


----------

